# Is this an Amazon setup



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Received this email today:

We are constantly working to improve the program and would appreciate your feedback.

*CLICK HERE to participate in a short survey by 11:59 a.m. Friday, April 26.*

This survey is optional and should take no more than 5 minutes to complete.

Any questions?

Contact Support through the Amazon Flex app.

Thank you for delivering smiles,

The Amazon Flex Team


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got this a few weeks ago and did it


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Complete by April 26 lol


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ryan Do said:


> Complete by April 26 lol


LMMFAO ... That's why I'm like ... What are y'all smokin? CAN'T even get an email right ... "But that doesn't change our decision, survey by APRIL 26 off last month."


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nobody proofreads anything these days. It'll be the downfall of our civilization.


----------

